
Latest Chrome disables Notifications consent popup - jitbit
https://stackoverflow.com/questions/63954229/notification-requestpermissions-no-dialog-shown-automatically-blocked-messa
======
themodelplumber
Wow. Surely there's a more nuanced approach that would better meet the needs
of both sides of this technology? That's practically a killing stroke for
browser notifications, if it's really going to be the new normal for Chrome.

------
jitbit
I know a lot of people who use Slack, Discord and other chat apps - in a
browser (cause it consumes less resources this way). This new addition forces
a user to jump hoops to enable notifications...

------
phillipseamore
Shouldn't they work just as normal if initiated after a user gesture? E.g. a
button "enable notifications" can trigger it.

------
the_hoser
Those acting in good faith have always suffered to stop those who aren't.

